# starting trt at age 21?



## jb4566 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey all, first I would like to say that I have been very appreciative of the wealth of information on this forum over the past couple of months. I have never posted before on the forum, but have been lurking for awhile. I have never used steroids, but was recently diagnosed with secondary hypogonadism and I'm desperately looking for some information on the subject. I have had two testosterone tests, the first coming back with a level of 72 ng/dl and the second with a level of 68 ng/dl. My free testosterone level is very low as well around 1.1 pg/dl. Needless to say I feel like shit. I saw an endocrinologist along with my family doctor and both seem to not have a clue about how to treat me. My family doctor wants to put my on trt, but I'm not sure that he knows anything about HCG or other medications to manage side effects. The endo wants me to wait a year to see if my levels come back up and in the meantime wants to run more tests on a regular basis to evaluate my levels. The endo also told me that if I ever want to have children that she would need to inject something into my brain. This didn't seem right at all to me, and at this point I don't think that I'm going back to see her. I made an appointment with a doctor I found that practices functional medicine/anti-aging and I'm hoping that he knows what to do. Anyways, I would really appreciate anyone's advice on the subject. Thanks guys.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 27, 2013)

sorry to hear that.
at that age....did you use pro hormones?  maybe this endocrinologist is going to do something to your pituitary gland.  
regarless wait for imput I do hope you get in a better mood overall.  trt may be your option...
no young male should have low T.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 27, 2013)

find a male endo or trt clinic.  

have you tried clomid??  50mg ED for 6wks may do you good.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah same as THAT ^^^^ guy, did u do anythig to cause this yourself? If so, u may want to see if cashout's restart protocol will do anything?  Also will they try clomid before the trt? Clomid test may help diagnose a few things? Also any nerological issues? Mri on pituitary? Or scan on lymphnods? Or scan on thyroid? 

U nee todive a bit deeper before u embark on this pin cushion journey because it gets old real fast!


----------



## jb4566 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. I have never taken any pro-hormones, after talking to the endo I'm pretty sure the cause was over-training and not being rested/not getting proper nutrition. I have had my LH and FSH levels checked and they both came back normal. Also, My thyroid was checked and it is normal as well. Like I said it is possible that it might come back but the endo also said that I might have caused long term damage to myself.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 27, 2013)

check out cashouts thread in the trt forum and try his restart, he suffered from over training and it worked for him and a few others


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 27, 2013)

j2048b said:


> check out cashouts thread in the trt forum and try his restart, he suffered from over training and it worked for him and a few others



x2x.......


quite a few guys have done it.


----------



## whitelml (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear bro.  I will say that good endo's are few and far between.  Find one that you feel comfortable with.  I went thru two before I felt like someone was more educated than me on the subject.  Ive heard trt clinics are the best but the are expensive.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 27, 2013)

Being on TRT for the next 60years would suck. Your best chance would be an HCG Blast followed by clomid, Then wait a month after you stop clomid and get tested again, if that doesn't work TRT might be the solution..

I think the "restart protocol" is HCG @ 2000iu EOD in 10 shots over 19 days, followed by 4 weeks of clomid @ 100mg/day.. also you would want to run an AI from the start of your HCG usage. 

Good luck brother, those numbers are shitty to say the least.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 27, 2013)

Maybe look into triptorelin/GnRH? Suppose to be great for getting test levels back up again. Recall one guy running it and claiming it really helped him out...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 28, 2013)

I advise you stick with the first endo and do what she/he says to do.  Endocronology is a fluid, ever changing dicipline.  What its advances are taking places daily.  Stay there and do as they advise.  She is the doctor not you or us.  Christosterone is who you should hit up about this.

FYI my daughter saw an endo at birth and I thought of blowing it off because it didnt make sense to me.  2 yrs later shes diagnosed with a missing arm of a chromosone.  Treatmens with Growth Hormone is the docs orders.  Glad I stuck it out.  Sometimes complicated situations take time.  Give them time to evaluate and sometimes evolve their technology.  In my daughters case its increased her quality of life.  Hang in there Buddy were pulling for you.


----------



## jb4566 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the advice fellas. I'm going to ask my doc about running HCG to try to restart my system. I'm kind of confused about how the restart works though, and feel like I need to be informed before I present the idea to my doc. My understanding is that HCG mimics LH so this signals testosterone production in the testes. But, if my LH levels are coming back as normal will HCG even do anything? I could be way off, but if anyone has any info on this I would appreciate it.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 29, 2013)

That's why you need HCG followed by clomid. HCG mimics LH so it gets your testes ready to crank out test, but you need to follow it by clomid which will work further up the chain stimulating your hypothalamus to produce GnRH which stimulates the pituitary to produce it's own LH. HCG is just to "warmup" your testes, clomid will actually boost your natural production of test.


----------



## sfstud33 (Mar 29, 2013)

Shop for another doctor. Anyone that tells you "come back in a year" at your age is clueless. I got my TRT at Kaiser Permanente. It was not perfect but for $10 per shot how can you complain. They didn't give any anciliaries - but to be honest i felt fine and bloodwork came back fine. YMMV - i can only share my own experience.

At age 21 to have low levels like the ones you have posted is unacceptable. I know that when my test was low i did not feel like having sex - which made my wife suspicious i was having an affair. Shit like this is serious it can wreck your life. So i visited the doctor and a few days later i had my first shot. Night and day. Well worth it. At the time i was about 40 and my test levels were somewhere around 100. Yours are even lower!! Get it fixed - find a good doc.


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear that bro. I hope everything works out for you. Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## salmiakki (Jun 13, 2013)

As a 26 year old who got his test results at 295 ng/dL and was brushed off by the endo as "within range", I guess I'll take a second test (this one was in the morning after a deadlift day... don't know if it matters) then shop around for a doc that would be cool to supervise Cashout's "restart".
Will make a log if it comes to that


----------

